# Summer Saugeyes



## SaugeyeSlammer (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there any lakes or reservoirs around here with a decent summer bite? Ive yet to find any, Ive picked a few small ones up here and there but nothin worth braggin about.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tappan,Atwood,Indian are all good hot weather lakes.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

never fished it until this year, just a couple of weeks ago, but i have heard tell of some nice ones coming out of hoover in the summer..deep drop offs and deep humps...tolling i think...good luck, i will be on the hunt also, love to saugeye fish.....in fact i will be gewtting out on hoover really soon i hope....love that lake...tony


----------



## SaugeyeSlammer (Apr 13, 2004)

my strategy this summer is to cover as much water as i possibly can. im kind of limited to how much water i can fish however, since i havnt got my boat registration sticker yet. should be getting it by the end of the month.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

SAUGEYE- GET YOURS TODAY!


AKRON, OH - Saugeye, hybrid fish produced by crossing a male sauger with a female walleye, are ready for action so it's a great chance to get outside and enjoy reeling in some noteworthy catches, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The pre-summer season is approaching, forcing fish into scattered areas throughout the lake," explains Phil Hillman, fisheries supervisor for ODNR Division of Wildlife. Hillman also noted, "Saugeye are using all available structure, especially with cover like weed beds, stump fields or downed trees. Water as shallow as less than ten feet will be carrying very large fish (the muddier the water, the shallower the fish will be and it is never too muddy for saugeye). Tip a small jig (32 ounce and black if the water is turbid) with half of a nightcrawler or a small minnow, cast, retrieve slowly, and even the novice angler will not leave wishing for more."

Saugeye are reared at the ODNR Division of Wildlife's fish hatcheries in Hebron, Senecaville and St. Marys. Five million to 10 million saugeye are produced annually and released into more than 50 inland waterways across the state. More specifically in northeast Ohio, Atwood Lake (Carroll and Tuscarawas counties, 1,529 acres), Clendening Lake (Harrison County, 1,646 acres), and Tappan Lake (Harrison County, 2,132 acres) are great locations to reel in a Fish OH! saugeye! So get out there, toss a line in the water, and enjoy!

Saugeye qualifying for the "Fish Ohio" program (meaning they are 21 inches and larger) often are caught in April, May and June. The "Fish Ohio" program recognizes anglers for noteworthy catches of 19 fish species, including saugeye.


Carl


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

The scioto. For sure absolute best s-eye fishing in columbus! Just got to get there when the fish are there


----------

